# PayPal wants so much verification now, and we have had an account since 2004 or so



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2014)

What is the deal with copy of DL, proof of SS# (I don't have that card anymore), and proof of address (utility bill).  It's too much.  Really!  I use PayPal to pay for eBay purchases.

I feel like they have devious people working with PayPal who want this information for reasons unclear right now.  Stealing identities comes to mind.  

Did you cooperate with their new requirements?  I am thinking of withdrawing my money and closing the account (not much in there).


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What is the deal with copy of DL, proof of SS# (I don't have that card anymore), and proof of address (utility bill).  It's too much.  Really!  I use PayPal to pay for eBay purchases.
> 
> I feel like they have devious people working with PayPal who want this information for reasons unclear right now.  Stealing identities comes to mind.
> 
> Did you cooperate with their new requirements?  I am thinking of withdrawing my money and closing the account (not much in there).



I haven't seen these new requirements. Maybe I've already complied.

But yes, if asked I will provide whatever they want


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 10, 2014)

I have not been asked for that.  Seems strange to me.  Did you contact paypal directly?  Are you sure it is not some phishing exercise?


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't recall being asked for these things. I'm still using my account


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2014)

I have also used my Paypal account recently and wasn't asked for any of that.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

I think there are basically 2 things:

1.  You are limited to withdrawing $500 a month if you have an unverified Acct.

2.  There is another limit at which you are required to provide your SSN, for tax purposes.



> The recipient has a lifetime limit to send, spend or withdraw. Upon reaching this limit, the recipient must take certain actions to lift the limit.



Paypal Limits:  https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/h...ACCOUNT_LIMITATIONS_US&parentID=PROBLEMS&m=BT



> What is the 1099-K?
> 
> The IRS introduced the 1099-K a couple of years ago, but tax year 2011 the debut. The idea is that third-party payment processors (notably PayPal) are required to report income from transactions handled. The real targets are likely eBay sellers and others who make money each year with online auction sales, or other types of sales, and haven’t been reporting their income.
> 
> Indeed, the IRS isn’t going after the folks cleaning out their garages; a 1099-K is only issued if you have made $20,000 and had at least 200 transactions during the year.


----------



## presley (Sep 10, 2014)

Cindy, that is weird.  I think you might have a bogus request.  I have been using my paypal account on a regular basis and have never been asked for any of that.  I am verified.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

Cindy - Log directly into your Paypal account (don't use the links in the email) to see if the notice is there.  

If it's not, forward the email to spoof@paypal.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Looks legit*

Dear Cindy XXXXXX,


We need your help resolving an issue with your PayPal account.

What's the problem?

Before we can offer you certain products and services, federal regulations
require that we collect specific information to verify your identity. This
information includes your name, address, date of birth, and National Tax ID
or Social Security Number. We haven't been able to verify your identity
using the information you provided, so we need some additional
documentation from you.

Until this issue is resolved, you'll be able to log in to your PayPal
account but you might not be able to add money to it or use some of your
account features.

How can you help?

It's usually pretty easy to take care of things like this. Most of the
time, we just need a little more information about your account or latest
transactions.

Please log in to your account and go to the Resolution Center to find out
what you need to do.

Case ID Number: PP-003-351-393-129

Sincerely,
PayPal

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Help Center: 
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/helpweb?cmd=_help
Security Center: 
https://www.paypal.com/us/security

This email was sent by an automated system, so if you reply, nobody will
see it. To get in touch with us, log in to your account and click "Contact
Us" at the bottom of any page.

Copyright © 2014 PayPal, Inc. All rights reserved. PayPal is located at
2211 N. First St., San Jose, CA 95131.

PayPal Email ID PP1588 - b59c7ff06f8e0
© 2014 Microsoft Terms Privacy & cookies Developers English (United States)


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have not been asked for that.  Seems strange to me.  Did you contact paypal directly?  Are you sure it is not some phishing exercise?



Goes without saying..make sure its a legit request. I assumed the op had already done that

 I just tossed a phony request from Bank of America


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

Cindy - Do that - but don't use their links.  

Instead, go to www.paypal.com and log in.

From the menu on the left, click on:  Resolve a problem in our Resolution Center


----------



## presley (Sep 10, 2014)

I agree that it looks legit.  Still, never use any links.  That same info will be in your paypal account.  To me it looks like you are nearing your tax limit.  At a certain threshold (as mentioned in a post above), they will 1099 you and you will have to pay income taxes.

Since they want additional info about certain transactions, they may tell you that you can't use Ebay as payment for selling timeshares like they did to Ron not too long ago.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 10, 2014)

I've seen emails like these, however my experience is that PayPal doesn't send our emails like these. They prompt you when you log on instead.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 10, 2014)

what is the limit on transactions to receive a 1099.  How do they know what belongs in the 1099 and what might be family transactions?

Just wonder, I have never reached the limits I guess. I can assume Ron has reached the limits?  Have you ever received a 1099?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 10, 2014)

Sandy --
Try PM'ing several other TUGGERS who rent a lot with that question to get a better and more honest opinion .. too much personal info floating around the WWW.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

> a 1099-K is only issued if you have made $20,000 and had at least 200 transactions during the year.



Many (most?) people who use Paypal for business send out itemized invoices, so everything is documented.  

I can't imagine sending family $20K in a year, but if you do, it might trigger an IRS audit anyway.


----------



## presley (Sep 10, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> what is the limit on transactions to receive a 1099.  How do they know what belongs in the 1099 and what might be family transactions?
> 
> Just wonder, I have never reached the limits I guess. I can assume Ron has reached the limits?  Have you ever received a 1099?



Last I heard the limit was $20K deposited to your account in a year.  Have no idea on how they decide what money is from where.

Ron's letter was specifically in regards to Paypal doesn't allow selling timeshares in their system.  It didn't matter how much money was coming or going.  Paypal does not allow you to take money for a timeshare sale and will freeze your account until you sign something saying that you won't do it anymore once they find out that you are doing it.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Sandy --
> Try PM'ing several other TUGGERS who rent a lot with that question to get a better and more honest opinion .. too much personal info floating around the WWW.



Linda - Are you saying my answers aren't "better" or "honest"?  :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Logged into my Paypal account and this is what it says:*

What can I do while my account is limited?

send money
withdraw money from your account
receive or request money
update your account information
add or remove a card
add or remove a bank account
send refunds
use PayPal logos in your auction listings or on your website

What can't I do while my account is limited?

add money to your account


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2014)

> Goes without saying..make sure its a legit request. I assumed the op had already done that


Yep.  I am the queen of reporting various phishing emails from credit card companies.  

This all came up when they prompted me for a cell phone number as I logged into my account.  Being a person who is not a cell phone user of more than an average of 1-3 minutes per month (yes, that is me), I didn't want to give my cell phone number, so I logged out.  Then when I went back in, Paypal prompted again, and I gave Rick's cell phone number and they sent a verification code to him, which I added to my account.  Now they keep nagging for this info, both through emails sent directly to my name and not to any other email address or name, and also I am prompted for the information when I log into my account.  They are nagging me to death.  

I just won't add money to my account from my bank account I guess.  I don't usually do that.  I have my bank account attached to my Paypal account, so if I send money, it withdraws from my account when my Paypal balance is not sufficient.  

I don't use the Paypal account much because we have a secure payment form on our website which is a service our daughter added to our site through Elavon which is so much cheaper than Paypal for us. 

I use Paypal for the occasional rental of Disney points but don't like people paying that way because it's more costly than our secure payment form on our website.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Linda - Are you saying my answers aren't "better" or "honest"?  :rofl:



Denise,
You used to have a real job - now,  I just don't know! You could be an internet surfer stealing identities. You might have moved to another country and became a scammer of helping people to dump their ownerships for $5000 per interval (with a bank in a South American country --- not Mexico as they collect their income taxes on money order transfers from the USA ) 

With your exceptional computer skills, you could be hacking back from the TUG site via a backdoor to get my credit card number. Things change with desperate OLD people ... their morals become skewed - their reasoning crooked - they dye their hair (blond covers grey according to several of my friends --- but they are blond and ditzy - how can I tell).

Hope you are enjoying life!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

Linda - you have me all figured out…


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This all came up when they prompted me for a cell phone number as I logged into my account.



I usually use Firefox, and recently I've been using Safari, and the first time I logged into Paypal from Safari, I got the same cell phone/code message.

My guess is that you logged into Paypal from a strange IP address, because you aren't at home.  That has happened to me many times - it's just part of their security.  If someone was trying to hack into your acct., I bet you'd be happy that they did it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have been reading about manufactured spending on Flyer Talk, and some FTers are talking about adding gift cards (generic One Vanilla Visa Debit Cards and the like) to Paypal.  They buy the gift cards/ debit cards and then load them into their Paypal accounts. I would think Paypal would take a percentage from that gift card during the liquidation.  Doesn't seem like a great way to build miles to me.  Looks pretty expensive.  

I have never tried anything like that but thought about it.  I think Paypal would not let me do that at this point.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 10, 2014)

THIS -- caught my eye. It is usually referred to as a FEDERAL Tax ID number, not National.

*National Tax ID*


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> THIS -- caught my eye. It is usually referred to as a FEDERAL Tax ID number, not National.
> 
> *National Tax ID*



Paypal is International, so some of their form letters contain generic terms.


----------



## Wonka (Sep 10, 2014)

Payment processors are now required to take backup withholding of taxes at 28 percent if a Taxpayer Identication Number (TIN) isn't provided.  This explains the need for the SSN.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yet another reason not to use paypal. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## janej (Sep 10, 2014)

*My experience with Paypal alternatives*

Recently I received a payment through Chase Quickpay.   The sender has a chase account but I did not.   It was easy to register my bank account and receive payment.   There was no fee.   

I also tried to use pop money through Citibank and that was a big pain.   It would reject payment from buyer without any reason, had to call to find out that they set a limit for new users.


----------



## Brett (Sep 11, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I have also used my Paypal account recently and wasn't asked for any of that.



I just used paypal yesterday, nothing special and no differences from any other time


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2014)

the 1099 is triggered when you have $20000 income and 200 transactions

As to the question how do they know whats taxable and whats not, thats not their concern, its mine....All of it is reported on the tax return, expenses are deducted and the difference is taxable

just like my realestste commission income. my broker sends me (and the IRS) a 1099, which I  report on my tax return along with business deductions like my auto expenses, home office expense, client lunches etc

You should know that it doesnt matter if you get a 1099 or not, all income is supposed to be reported on your tax return.


----------



## antjmar (Sep 11, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What can I do while my account is limited?
> 
> send money
> withdraw money from your account
> ...



I have the same notification in my account. Since I never add money to my account its not a problem for me. I just ignored it. I can still pay for items using my credit card, sell on e-bay, receive money etc...


----------



## isisdave (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw that National Tax ID thing and it sounded fishy to me too.

But the email doesn't offer a "click here to fix it" link, it tells the user to log in. This would not get a phisher to where they want you to go.

In Cindy's copy of the message, if I mouse over the links they show valid paypal addresses.  But that might not be true in the original. Cindy, in your original copy, if you mouse over the links, are they from anywhere weird?

=========

And how do you transfer money from a generic gift card to PayPal? I would like to do that, and didn't see the link. I have a bunch of them with a few dollars left on them, and most web shopping places don't let you use more than one card on a transaction.

Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2014)

> And how do you transfer money from a generic gift card to PayPal? I would like to do that, and didn't see the link. I have a bunch of them with a few dollars left on them, and most web shopping places don't let you use more than one card on a transaction.


I am a small player in the manufactured spending stuff.  I spend so much in a year with two businesses and get double points for much of my expenses, so I have no need so far to do much.  I have no idea how one would do that.  

Flyer Talk has so many people doing MS, and the abbreviations are just so confusing.  I have a tablet I started writing abbreviations as I could figure them out, and I have more in the list I haven't figured out.  

My guess is to start a new Paypal account under one person's name and transfer to another account.  But there are usually Paypal fees, so how would a person do that and not pay 2.75%?


----------



## isisdave (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw that National Tax ID thing and it sounded fishy to me too.

But the email doesn't offer a "click here to fix it" link, it tells the user to log in. This would not get a phisher to where they want you to go.

In Cindy's copy of the message, if I mouse over the links they show valid paypal addresses.  But that might not be true in the original. Cindy, in your original copy, if you mouse over the links, are they from anywhere weird?

=========

And how do you transfer money from a generic gift card to PayPal? I would like to do that, and didn't see the link. I have a bunch of them with a few dollars left on them, and most web shopping places don't let you use more than one card on a transaction.

Thanks.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm going through the same thing right  now for the Education Fund at the middle school. I am the new Treasurer. I had to send my CDL and a W-2 for proof of SSN in order to get my name as the business contact on the account.

I uploaded the stuff last week; I called today as the name had still not been changed.  They said it would be a few more days, as each name change is individually reviewed, but she said she would create a ticket to escalate it.
We are changing banks, so I wanted to update the bank info, but cannot, until the name change goes through.

I have lost/misplaced my SSN card, so this prompted me to stop by the Social Security office earlier in the week. Oh my stars! I had never been. It is worse than the DMV. Only 3 windows open, and about 60 people waiting.
I waited 20 minutes and decided to come back first thing in the morning or make an appointment.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 12, 2014)

isisdave said:


> And how do you transfer money from a generic gift card to PayPal? I would like to do that, and didn't see the link. I have a bunch of them with a few dollars left on them, and most web shopping places don't let you use more than one card on a transaction.



I decided to research this, and there isn't a good way to do it with PayPal. My goal is to use up the small balances left on a gift card. You can do it through Amazon.

Buy an Amazon gift card in the amount of the balance and have it emailed to yourself. You'll have to temporarily add the card to your payment methods. 

When the email arrives, copy the code and use it in Apply Gift Card to Your Account.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 12, 2014)

Assuming the request from PayPal is legitimate, what's the problem? PayPal is essentially a bank and you have to submit those documents to a bank. I have a PayPal for the organization I manage (a small nonprofit) and we had to submit documents. It was actually a lot easier than many of the other things we had to do. 

Put another way, if someone asked you to hold a bunch of money for them for an indefinite amount of time and they didn't tell you who they were or what the money was for, would you do it? How would you respond if the IRS came knocking and said the money should go to them?


----------



## suzanne (Sep 14, 2014)

I would contact PayPal direct not thru the email links. DH just opened his first ever PayPal Account last week and was not asked to verify any of those things. Just his bank account where funds are to be drawn from when he makes a purchase. I have a Merchant Account and have never been asked for those things either. I have used my account several times recently with no issues or requests for information.

I remember quite some time ago I received an email from PayPal that specifically said that if I received any  email requests for information regarding my account to forward them to their fraud unit and contact PayPal direct by logging into your account.

Suzanne


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 15, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Dear Cindy XXXXXX,
> 
> 
> We need your help resolving an issue with your PayPal account.
> ...



Cindy, call paypal.  I had a similar email from Bank of America and I called them to verify-- it was fraudulent. They had me forward the email to their fraud department.  I use my paypal account often and I have never been asked this information!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2014)

> Assuming the request from PayPal is legitimate, what's the problem? PayPal is essentially a bank and you have to submit those documents to a bank.


1) I don't have a SS card with proof that it is mine anymore.  I am almost 60 and the thing was literally disintegrating years ago, so I threw it away. 
2) I don't get my utility bills via regular mail anymore, either.  I don't see how that proves who I am and where I live.  A simple Google search can confirm I have lived here for 36 years. I think our utility bill is under Rick's name anyway. 
3) They have my bank account information already.  I added a bank account and a credit card, which I keep current.  I have had the bank account for 39 years.  

But you can send whatever information you want to send them about yourself when they ask.  I just don't want to share that much.  I am not a sharing person.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 15, 2014)

Cindy - Did this turn out to be a legitimate request from Paypal?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2014)

It is legitimate, and I knew it was because they ask me for the information when I log into my account, and they send an email weekly about it. So I know they want the info.  

I wanted to change my password a while back.  I think that triggered things initially, then it asked for my cell phone to text a verification code. I kept logging out, and now it's just nagging me to do all of this stuff. 

I don't do much through PayPal, but I do use it.  

Not sure whether to just forget it or comply.  I don't really need to add money to my account.  The money comes out of my checking account when I need it to.


----------



## presley (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't see any reason to comply just to add money to your account.


----------



## am1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Failure to comply may result in the closure of your account.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 16, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It is legitimate, and I knew it was because they ask me for the information when I log into my account, and they send an email weekly about it. So I know they want the info.
> 
> I wanted to change my password a while back.  I think that triggered things initially, then it asked for my cell phone to text a verification code. I kept logging out, and now it's just nagging me to do all of this stuff.
> 
> ...



With the recent hacking of Google I now get a voice call on my cell when I try to log on to a different computer, seems to be the new security measure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 16, 2014)

am1 said:


> Failure to comply may result in the closure of your account.


Doubt it.  Doesn't say that anywhere.  I can actually go directly to my account and do what I need to do.  I think I could live without PayPal.  Amazon payments is getting more use all the time.  They have competition.


----------



## am1 (Sep 16, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Doubt it.  Doesn't say that anywhere.  I can actually go directly to my account and do what I need to do.  I think I could live without PayPal.  Amazon payments is getting more use all the time.  They have competition.



You may be surprised.  Amazon payments is stopping the transfer of $1000 free each month.  

If you do not need paypal to receive money then it is not a big deal.


----------



## Medulla (Sep 27, 2014)

I know this is an aging post, but I just stumbled across the discussion.

This scenerio is deja vu all over again.  About a year ago I found myself in this situation - eBay (out of the blue) started asking (demanding by nagging) that I supply the info you guys are talkling about.  I was (am) a very small user of eBay selling/buying (no where near $20K), and had no idea what changed to trigger these requests - so I just ignored them.  Fortunately, it didn't interfere with me using the PayPal CC for my offline purchases such as gas, hotel, groceries, etc.
Then came a death in the family and I simplying didn't use eBay at all for about a year.  Recently, I started again (with small purchases and sales)and have not had any interference at all.  so - bottom line - don't know what triggered it and don't know what fixed it.

I realize this isn't helpful in a "what to do" sense but I have found that any information in the face of ignorance may link up with someone elses experience and light up the path to knowing.


----------

